# Bachmann Connie



## Zonk (Feb 20, 2008)

Hey everyone! 

I've got a new connie here and I am trying to figure out what to do with it. Its black. No weathering, no detail parts, no nothing. Does anyone have any ideas? Any and all would be greatly appreciated! Thanks! 

Matt


----------



## Big65Dude (Jan 2, 2008)

Matt - 
If you click on my name below and go to the _"Engines"_ drop-down menu, then select _"Super Connie C-20"_ - you can see what I did with my connie. May give you some ideas. Good luck.


----------



## Zonk (Feb 20, 2008)

Wow that is beautiful! You did a great job! Other than the coal bunker did you have to buy any extra or new parts? Or was it mainly the paint and weathering job that made the difference? Thanks for the input!


----------



## Big65Dude (Jan 2, 2008)

Matt -

The pilot (cowcatcher,) smokestack, and air tank are "spare" parts from _Accucraft_, the tender trucks I picked up on _eBay_, the headlamp and other boiler details like clean-out ports, steps, etc. are from _Ozark Miniatures_, _Trackside Details_ and my junk drawer. The coal bunker on the tender I built up with strip and sheet styrene. Hope that helps.


P.S. Did I mention that this is a 1:20.3 scale model (large scale) - not 1:48 (On30)?


----------

